# German Parliamentarians continue to procrastinate about armed drones.



## FJAG (17 Dec 2020)

> Defense Commissioner Högl: Drone armament of the Bundeswehr is necessary
> The SPD leadership is against a swift decision on arming drones, as the Union is calling for after years of debate.
> December 17 , 2020
> 
> ...



Article in German here.

 :cheers:


----------

